# Where'd it go?



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

What can't you find anymore that you wish you could.

Where did Alphabit's go?  There's a few people besides myself that are wondering this.. Can't find them in any store around here anymore.. hmmms..


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2005)

They went to Canada!   pretty sure I passed by them just last week... or is my memory going? 

I want peanut butter cap'n crunch or the berry flavored one... totally disgusting, true.  But oh man I used to like them as a child


----------



## Ender (May 17, 2005)

Post Cereals had to remove Alphabits from store shelves because they were sued by the left wing ACLU. Someone found the word "GOD" in their breakfast bowl during a congressional hearing....*w


----------



## Tgace (May 17, 2005)

Yep...they migrated to Canada. With the Aero Bar. I still see them advertised every once and a while (living near the border as I do)...theres someting about Canadian commercials...I can spot them 99.99% of the time. Cant put my finger on what makes them different though.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Canada took my Alphabits~!!! ohhhh bother.. Not fair~!!

Ohh Gee Lisa.. guess what I have in my kitchen cabinets.. uh huh.. yeppers... Peanut butter ones ~!!  wanna trade heheeee

Ender.. ya goober    *why don't I doubt that*


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Canada took my Alphabits~!!! ohhhh bother.. Not fair~!!
> 
> Ohh Gee Lisa.. guess what I have in my kitchen cabinets.. uh huh.. yeppers... Peanut butter ones ~!! wanna trade heheeee
> 
> Ender.. ya goober  *why don't I doubt that*


:fanboy: umm... I WANNA TRADE!!!!! Yes, please, Yes. 

Consider the biggest box of Alphabits being sent your way


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

heheeee woohooo~!!  

artyon:


----------



## kid (May 17, 2005)

Anyone remember "OK SODA" I used to love that stuff.  the commercials we sweet.  Everything will be OK.




kid


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2005)

I used to say this about Bugles, but then I found them again!


----------



## bignick (May 17, 2005)

Oh, man....Bugles.............



I used to love the candy cigarettes....not for any relation to smoking....just a stick of compressed sugar, delicious....


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2005)

Johnson & Johnson's First Aid Cream

 Phisoderm

 Alphabits was one too - Lisa, we'll have to trade for Samoas.


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I used to love the candy cigarettes....not for any relation to smoking....just a stick of compressed sugar, delicious....


 Hahahaha I remember those!  The ones I used to get were dusty enough they if you blew 'through' them it would create a puff of sugar like a smoke cloud.  I haven't seen those since I was in the 4th grade.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 17, 2005)

SPeaking of cereal...

I miss 3PO's... the C3P0 cereal.  Also the 'Nilla Wafer flavor of Cookie Crisp.

AND AND AND... the Lost 5th Monster Cereal, in the Boo Berry, Count Chocula, Frankenberry and Fruity Yummy Mummy group... the werewolf cereal... FRUIT BRUTE!


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Oh, man....Bugles.............
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love the candy cigarettes....not for any relation to smoking....just a stick of compressed sugar, delicious....


I can still get candy cigarettes.. 



			
				SheSulsa said:
			
		

> Phisoderm


umm... I think we have that too....

Canada is either enlightened to keep the good stuff around or behind the times :idunno: 

hmmm.. I am up for a trade of anything .  PM me your wishes... keep it clean and legal please


----------



## Cryozombie (May 17, 2005)

OOH, and a few more snack foods from my Youth:

Screaming Yellow Zonkers, Micky Mellon Soda, and Mexi-Cola.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 17, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> PM me your wishes... keep it clean and legal please


Awww.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> hmmm.. I am up for a trade of anything .  PM me your wishes... keep it clean and legal please


 You had to go and take the fun out of it.  What are you, an American't??? :ultracool


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You had to go and take the fun out of it. What are you, an American't??? :ultracool


I guess that makes me a *CAN*adian


----------



## Bammx2 (May 17, 2005)

QUISP  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT was the greatest cereal of ALL time!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

oh oh oh.. there's this neat lil' country store just down the road from where we're building our house.. it has Candy cigarettes ~!  Has bout everything but Alphabits.. 

And ya notice.. Where'd the cereal commercials go?  Tony the Tiger is missing on prime time .. least in our area.. 

At least the Anti Carb craze seems to be dwindling out.. Thank Gawd~!!


----------



## Kempogeek (May 18, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oh oh oh.. there's this neat lil' country store just down the road from where we're building our house.. it has Candy cigarettes ~!  Has bout everything but Alphabits..
> 
> And ya notice.. Where'd the cereal commercials go?  Tony the Tiger is missing on prime time .. least in our area..
> 
> At least the Anti Carb craze seems to be dwindling out.. Thank Gawd~!!


Alphabits are still available here in NW Indiana. At the Meijer store I work, we have the regular and with marshmellows. Seems weird that you can't find Alphabits there. After the snake in the cereal box story, Im kinda leary about opening my box of Wheaties for the time being. All the best, Steve


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 18, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Canada is either enlightened to keep the good stuff around or behind the times :idunno:


Same here. I live in NE Tenn. about 15 miles from both the North Carolina and Virginia border so I do alot of shopping within these 3 border states. I can find Phisoderm at each Walmart and the gas station up the road sells candy cigarettes. I think Super Walmart in Bristol Va. has Alphabits cereal too. Ahhhh...the south.  (And this, from a "yankee")


----------



## KenpoTess (May 18, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> SPeaking of cereal...
> 
> I miss 3PO's... the C3P0 cereal.  Also the 'Nilla Wafer flavor of Cookie Crisp.
> 
> AND AND AND... the Lost 5th Monster Cereal, in the Boo Berry, Count Chocula, Frankenberry and Fruity Yummy Mummy group... the werewolf cereal... FRUIT BRUTE!




ohhh lookie John~!!

http://www.hometownfavorites.com/shop/candy_cat.asp?c=24


----------

